# Gigaware 2.1 speakers wont work.



## yoface (Dec 11, 2011)

i just made a custom computer from newegg and for some reason i have been having trouble with my Gigaware 2.1 speakers i have all the drives and updates. but they worked yesterday when i got up this morning and i turned on my computer they stopped working.and i also use windows 7 64-bit. could anyone help me?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you able to try the speakers on another PC 
or headphones to check the output from the jack on the PC


----------



## yoface (Dec 11, 2011)

They work on other PCs in the house, but not on this one. The speakers are recognized by the computer, as they show up in the device manager. They just don't produce any sound.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you looked at the volume control in mixer and also in control panel - sound - just to make sure the volume is up and nothing muted 

Did you try headphones in the PC to check if any sound is being sent


----------



## yoface (Dec 11, 2011)

I did look at the mixer and the control panel. But I dont have any headphones to use.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look in the device manager and see if there are any ! or ?
see if you can borrow headphones or other speakers to try

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

windows key and pause Key should open to allow device manager to be seen on laptops may need to use windows key + FN key + Pause Key
if not then

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

post back the devices listed there with any ! ? or X

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## yoface (Dec 11, 2011)

well i have two sets of speakers but neither of them works. Its not the speakers though it is the computer. do you think reformatting my hard drive will work?


----------



## yoface (Dec 11, 2011)

oh and i already done the device manager stuff it said device is working properly but it is wrong.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> do you think reformatting my hard drive will work?


 possibly - but you may want to try a system restore first

start>
programs>
accessories>
System Tools>
system restore>
choose a date before yesterday


----------



## yoface (Dec 11, 2011)

i am doing that right now


----------



## yoface (Dec 11, 2011)

the system restore did not work is there anything else i can do


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the only thing i can thing of is to uninstall and then re-install the sound card drivers - which from your first post you have already done 
i wonder if anything in the startup are conflicting

start>
search bar>
type
*msconfig *
look at the 
*startup tab*

compare the startup with this database - it would be a useful exercise anyway , and remove all that are not required
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/


----------

